# ACSI dvd question



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have ACSI if I can change from the book to the DVD and they have canceled my subscription and told me to reorder the DVD. 

But reading through the bumf it says the card is not included in the price can any body tell me if it has been lost in translation or is that correct and will still need to have a book as well.

Andy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We have both the book and the DVD, have previously bought DVD only at one of the shows. The ID card which was free last year is not free this year, haven't bothered this year.
Have they cancelled your order to enable you to order the DVD instead.
Don't subscribe as such to ACSI.

Sue


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

The discount card is part of the book, you don't get it with the DVD.

Alan


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

In that case has anybody got a dvd they don't want or could let me borrow for a few days.


Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

how soon do you need it.

cabby


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you want it back ASAP if you don't by the end of October.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You have a PM.

cabby


----------

